# Pendant light from Aqua inspiration smoking



## Nashoda (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought the $300.00 pendant light from Aqua Inspiration about six weeks ago after going back to the store three times, because they gave me the wrong connections, then forgot the light bulb and then screws were missing. 
Regardless, i finally got it set up, and it has been going for about three weeks. I was sitting beside it this morning when smoke came billowing out around my tank.
I quickly unplugged it and discovered that the plug was melting at two of the connections sites (This light has many connections). 

Has anyone heard of this issue? I can't risk ever using this again as I can't imagine what would've happened if i wasn't home.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd be taking it back. I'm sure they'd replace it, this should not happen. 

Does it have a Canadian or US electrical inspection label ? In the States it's the UL.. Underwriter's Laboratory label, here, memory fails me, I will have to go look it up. If it does not have one or both of these labels, so far as I know, it would not be not legal for sale here. 
edit * It's a CSA label here, which I believe is Canadian Standards Assoc. As I understand it, either one is now accepted here as proof the product meets minimum safety standards.


----------



## Nashoda (Apr 1, 2012)

*no label*

I can't find a label anywhere, doesn't mean it's not inside the light though. I'll be checking that. Thank you so much. And yes, i will take it back, but won't get another one. I just can't take the risk.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

UL and/or CSA labels are supposed to be on the exterior of the appliance, not hidden inside. If they are not clearly visible, they are of little use. 

I am not certain what the legal consequences are for selling electrical/electronic devices without CSA or UL labels, but the Ministry of Consumer Affairs would be able to tell you.

I wouldn't get another one either, since it doesn't appear to have a UL or CSA certification. 

Some things we're used to seeing, like clear English instructions, for one example, may be missing from many imported products, but that's not an automatic indication of a bad product. Most of them are perfectly fine, but for me, where electric safety is concerned, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Nashoda (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, for sure no English instructions, i had to go to the store and take pictures of how they set up the one they have. And nothing was in one box, they gave me little baggies of parts and stuff. 
But I've gone to this store for years, bought several tanks, stands, substrate, plants. But never bought electrical, filters etc... think i will stick to the well known companies for now on.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nashoda said:


> ... I've gone to this store for years, bought several tanks, stands, substrate, plants. But never bought electrical, filters etc... think i will stick to the well known companies for now on.


Good idea. I bought a compact fluorescent light there a couple of years back for a nano setup. Only to have it blow within the first month or two. Leaving a burn mark on the inside of the fixture at the bulb connection. No UL/CSA or whatever labels. Luckily it didn't cause a fire. I did not return it because I live too far. Most of their electrical stuff is Asian made, which I've been avoiding. I've had good experiences with their tanks, soil, fish etc.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I hear they have good Co2 regulators though, *kidding*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*return policy????*

so what is the return police like of aquarium inspiration . has anyone returned anything that has had probs and what did they do about it .do they stand behind there products or is it a typical made in china crapshoot ....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

It's the snowball effect, everyone loves them because they were the first store that fully focus on plants. It's only natural to like them, praise them and say how great they are.

But the true merit of a store is not how many satisfy customers they have, it's how they treat the unsatisfied one.

People go in, buy some sponges, buy some plants, maybe even a rock or two, and suddenly you got a ton of good _feedback_. I never had a problem with a sponge or low value items either, but what I did have a problem with, was their Co2 regulator.

I was fresh in the hobby at that time and was naive to a lot of things, especially Co2. But when the "regulator" didn't do what it's name after, you kind of question if what they tell you is the truth.

There was European parts in my box for pete's sake. The box was mislabel, it said "Dual Stage" and came with bsp fittings (o-ring etc) but that not really the point.

This is -


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

We all want lower and lower prices so as North Americans we seek out Chinese made products 
I hate to generalize but the products manufactured "off shore" are cheaper because they utlilize lower cost parts, labor rates are less and in a lot of cases they cut corners in the manufacturing or certification process. 
But at what actual cost to our families and in this case maybe to our lives ?!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*understood....*

Who really cares about the product and money vs family and safety.
so does it matter no..but has anyone brought the product to there attention to make them aware.that is more my point.do they stand by there products .do they 
care or is it merely a money factor for them .or are they responsive to 
there clients.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a thread about their DICI regulator, and how they didn't give me a refund. It wasn't even the 104 dollars I lost, it's the fact that try to convince me it was perfectly fine. There was another person experiencing the same problem, but he was only aware after I ask around and of course everyone said it wasn't good.
DICI the actual company is really good with support, which is weird because it's usually the other way around. I also think the early batch were flawed, maybe it was just mine and exv152's regulator that were lemons. 


After that whole fiasco, everything started to fall into place. Co2 regulator deals pop up, Parker HR needle valves came along, plants grew like crazy with stable Co2 and I got to beta test a ton of stuff.
So if anything, I owe them a thank you. If it wasn't for them, I would be endlessly posting threads on why my plants are not growing and why my bps is random.

I'm not sure what they can say about your light burning up, maybe it's a special feature for the blind to let them know the light is on.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL ...I liked that meme Flyinghellfish. Nice job making it.


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm with you on the problems with the Dici regulator HellFish. Nothing but problems with mine so I bought an M3; runs smooth as silk. I've had problems with their filters as well. I now only go for glass wear, aquasoil and hardscape materials as I know what to expect with those. Their tanks are excellent as well.


----------

